# Maybe goodbye



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I received a personal message this evening from the moderator who removed my post in the "Word Association" thread a few days ago stating that he was giving me my one and only warning because I seemed to take issue with his "moderatoring" (sic). I sent him what I consider to be a polite response, but I think he might not take it that way. Here's what I sent him -Decide for yourself:

"I have no problem with your moderating. I just think you went overboard. It was meant as an innocent joke, nothing more. I had no idea that there were people on here who were so thin-skinned. I consider myself duly warned. In all respect, however, taking that warning into consideration, may I then request that it be a two way street and you take care of anything might I find offensive too? For instace, I'm active on the "Alphabet Song Game" thread on the Johnny Lightning forum, but I find certain artists personally offensive for their public stance on certain issues. Please forbid the posting of ANY songs by Elton John (his public statement two years ago that "Jesus was a gay man", and promoting the gay lifestyle homosexuality is specifically forbidden in several places in The Bible), George Michael and The Indigo Girls (promoting the gay lifestyle), George Harrison (drug use, Hare Krishna), Bruce Springsteen, Jimmy Buffett, Led Zeppelin, Paul Simon, Bob Seger, (the last several for drugs, sex, and drunkenness), etc. just for starters. I'm sure there will be more. These peoples' immoral public statements have no place in a family friendly forum either. Also, I don't want to see anything from anyone who has ever expoused a pro-abortion stance. I consider that to be EXTREMELY offensive. Heck, you might as well delete the whole game it's so offensive! Same with the "Word Association" game!" 

If he decides that I'm pushing it with this, he'll probably delete this post too and ban me from HobbyTalk a a result. If he does, I want you all to know that it's been fun, and I'm sorry if my attempt at humor offended anyone. Also, thanks to the many of you who supported me through this. 

CorvairJim


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, JIM.....I don't think they'll boot you off,, But if they do....I'll get a hold of you over on the MCM Site....I've become a member over on another small Site,(about 25 member's) started by a Banned HT member....It has Rules,too...BUT, There is ALOT of Flexibility to them....And as long as the subject is done in a Humorous, Uncrude way it's allowed.....There are Female's and young Children who are member's there,, Along with some Great Guy's,,, Who show their build's and enjoy Chit-chating about, WHATEVER.....
You,(and your Build's / Opinion's) would be Very Welcomed there, my Friend.....Even if you don't get the Boot, Here....We'd still enjoy you to visit and check it out....There's no reason you can't be a member There and still be one here.....Me and a few other's are.....Send me a PM and I'll Hook you up with the Site Link.....

If you do send a PM, it may take me a day or two to get back to ya.....Because, I'm not on all the time right now,,Due to work....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Absolutely, you would be welcome at the site Moe mentioned. 

On a side note, I find many of the comments people make in the Science Fiction section to be offensive as well - I mean, seriously! How can anything Star Wars beat Star Trek? I am personally offended and all of those posts should be deleted as well. 

By the way, thank you for posting your response - I find it refreshing when people do that - moderators do have power, yes, but sometimes it is abused - I have seen it happen on other sites as well.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

If you're thinking about the other website I'm thinking about, I'm already on there. I'm not too active there at this point because of another website I spend a lot oftime on, one devoted mostly to 1:1 cars (I know you know www.motortopia.com, Moe, but maybe Scott doesn't). I started a model group on there a while back and it currently has a couple of dozen members.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*corvair jim......*

*I agree,there should not be any postings on "promoting" the gay lifestyle...........It is "unatural" to our very creation!*
**some moderators are very biased !.........*

*someone made a personal attack on me about 1-1/2 years ago and the moderatoer did nothing !*

*then, there was a vendor peddaling the constantly trying to sell extremely undisreable stuff and all I did was basically tell them to update there stuff cause what your selling nobody wants!*

*because I used the letter for "sleep" it got me banned for three days !!!!!!!*

*I think that certain moderators have the "little napoleon" complex ! *


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Well, Jim, your name isn't highlighted in red like some others that have been banned for ticking off a mod. Looks like you're safe.


----------

